# Cutting them down



## Uruguay420 (Mar 30, 2014)

My first harvest was last summer and decided to cut the plant down since it was some regular mj plant (seeds from brick weed from paraguay) it smoked Ok..not great at all...anyway, the 2 Auroras i have growing/flowering now have a nice aroma to them and id like to keep them on veg state after harvest, now my question is how do i do that, how much of the plant should i leave on them? -  thanks!


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 30, 2014)

You should take clones if they are not to far into flower........ reveg is not an easy process........ takes a long time and doesn't always work......... Rose has done it............ if they are over 3 weeks in flower might be easier to pop more seeds.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2014)

If you want to reveg you need to know the new leaves come from the buds. So i leave about an 1/8th-1/4 of the buds on the lower branches.  It is a crazy time for the plant and they will have really weird circular leaves and just look funky for a while... But if you have patience..they will reveg and you can get a decent yield. I would reveg and clone I think.  Green reveg mojo to you....


----------



## Uruguay420 (Mar 31, 2014)

I pulled 3 clones and only have 1 of them left, shes healthy and growing fast,  thanks the advice, i will keep some buds on them


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2014)

Uruguay420 said:


> My first harvest was last summer and decided to cut the plant down since it was some regular mj plant (seeds from brick weed from paraguay) it smoked Ok..not great at all...anyway, the 2 Auroras i have growing/flowering now have a nice aroma to them and id like to keep them on veg state after harvest, now my question is how do i do that, how much of the plant should i leave on them? - thanks!


 
 You cannot, per se, harvest and then keep them in the veg state.  You can sometimes reveg plants.  However, people generally only do this is they have an outstanding phenol and didn't take any clones.  To reveg, you are going to want to only harvest about 2/3 of the bud and leave the other 1/3 on the plant.  You then need to put the plant back into 24 hour light and start them back on vegging nutes.  Revegging doesn't always work and it generally takes longer than starting over with new seed. 

 You mentioned that you took 3 clones and only have 1 left....what doe you mean by that?  Did 2 not make it?  

 If you can take clones, great, otherwise, I personally don't think I would reveg.  While your plants are undoubtedly far far better than plants from brickweed, I'm not of the mind that they are outstanding enough to want to try and reveg.


----------



## Uruguay420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah only one of the clones made it, i took them from the bigger aurora i have, the autoflower aurora is intact, and i know what your saying, i guess i just wanted to see the possibilities since its very expensive for me to order seeds in dollars from uruguay... i personally believe the autoflower is worth re vegging but i probably wont since that implies me having to buy lights and extra growing equipment , electricity here is way to expensive... i spent 300 dollars last month alone running my welder bc i made some rails lol..thanks for the advice/opinion ...you guys feed me knowledge all the time! Jahbless!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2014)

You cannot clone autoflower plants and you cannot reveg them either.  Actually, you _can_clone them, but since autos only live a certain number of days and then die, and since a clone is the same biologic age as the mother it came from, the plant would not live long enough to produce bud.  Revegging is impossible, so I guess that it is good that you do not want to reveg it as you can't.  If you have a clone from the regular AI, you will be able to take clones from that when it gets big enough.  You can take clones from clones for many generations.  You will find that cloning is a whole lot easier and faster than revegging anyway.


----------



## BudGrower (Apr 2, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You cannot clone autoflower plants and you cannot reveg them either.  Actually, you _can_clone them, but since autos only live a certain number of days and then die, and since a clone is the same biologic age as the mother it came from, the plant would not live long enough to produce bud.  Revegging is impossible, so I guess that it is good that you do not want to reveg it as you can't.  If you have a clone from the regular AI, you will be able to take clones from that when it gets big enough.  You can take clones from clones for many generations.  You will find that cloning is a whole lot easier and faster than revegging anyway.


calm down :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2014)

BudGrower said:


> calm down :48:


 
 Excuse me, but what do you mean by _that_ comment?  I hardly think that stating facts warrants a "calm down".


----------



## BudGrower (Apr 7, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Excuse me, but what do you mean by _that_ comment?  I hardly think that stating facts warrants a "calm down".


i meant to chill, LOL it has nothing to do with stating facts or not, i just felt u were angry while writing the facts:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------

